# The urine of rabbits being toxic



## bonfire (Apr 6, 2004)

&gt;I am a third grade teacher inHomestead, Florida. I have a student with a petrabbit. A friend of her mother keeps telling the mother thather rabbit is not good for her, the rabbit's urine causes cancer andsterility in humans. I have never heard of anything like thisbefore. Please give me some background information on thehealth issues rabbits create for humans. My student is aboutto loose her pet. I think the lady wants to eat the rabbitbecause the mother was about to give it to her and she said all shecould do with it is eat it. Please help!!!!
&gt;
&gt;Bonnie Gooden


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh the poor child!! It sounds like withan attitude like that, there's little the child can do to stop thisvicious person. My heart goes out to the child. Ifthe mother actually believes this, then I wish I could take them bothaway and take care of them myself.

It's absolutely bogus that a rabbit's urine causes cancer or makes onsterile. It's ludicrious where the mother'sfriendeven came up with such a statement. 

To the best of my knowledge, the only thing that would be difficult foranyone to have a rabbit is if they had allergies to it.There's certainly nothing toxic about owning a rabbit, but there is toknowing that a 'friend' like that. 

That poor child and her rabbit. She must be beside herself.

-Carolyn


----------



## bonfire (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you soooooooooooo much. I will lether know as soon as she comes to class this morning. She isfrantic. 

Thank you again

God Bless you!

Bonnie


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 6, 2004)

TOPS: you can check this site out. Asyou'll see, there's absolutely no place in there that makes such aridiculous statement. Even with this information, you have totake into consideration where the rabbit came from, the livingenvironment, and if the little one is sick or not.

http://oregonstate.edu/research/animal/rabbits.html

You're a sweetheart to come to this child and rabbit's aid. May God Bless You, My Friend.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 6, 2004)

It is my understanding the only transmissablediseases/conditions between humans and rabbits are ring worm andsalmonellla. For more information on diseases of the rabbit,link tohttp://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&amp;A=471&amp;S=5&amp;SourceID=43

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Apr 6, 2004)

Although a there are numerous diseases that in rarecases can be spread from rabbit to human, there is no more risk thanthat from a pet dog or cat. Those that are specifically atrisk are individuals with compromised immune systems such as someonegoing through chemo, or an individual who has a disease that hassupressed the immune system.

The urine, in itself is rather harmless, although it can carrymircroscopic pathogens such as E. cuniculi and also may cause problemsto those with allergies. Washing ones hands after handling*any* pet is recommended. Other diseases can be spreadthrough the fecal route or through saliva.

For the average child, a pet rabbit poses little health risk.

Pam


----------

